# Letrozole



## Dman509 (Jul 7, 2011)

im about to take Letrozole for a PCT. can anyone tell me if i should start right after the cycle, during or a few weeks after. and what dosage it should be at???

thank you, any help would be great


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Knock Knock.....NO! 


What compounds did you run? Letro isn't going to help you come back. You need Aromasin and Clomid.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 7, 2011)

If you do that you'll propably get gyno. Search site for PCT protocol


----------



## Dman509 (Jul 7, 2011)

im just getting off masteron, deca and eq. still the clomid?


----------



## SaleenCobr@ (Jul 8, 2011)

Dude, Letrozole is how you get (Rid of) gyno, Nolvadex & clomid help to (prevent) this from ever happing [correct me if im wrong]. Letrozole is a very strong substance made for women and Breast Cancer.. be careful man you could destroy what you may have just accomplished....


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 8, 2011)

You should wait 3 weeks after your last Deca shot.

Start Clomid and aromasin:
Clomid: 100/100/75/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 

That's 100 mg and 25mg of Aromasin every day for the first week...etc.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dman509 said:


> im just getting off masteron, deca and eq. still the clomid?



What kind of fucked up cycle is that? No test?

You don't even know what to do for PCT.

Why didn't you come ask questions here before ever starting your cycle.


----------



## WantsWidth (Jul 8, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> *What kind of fucked up cycle is that?* No test?
> 
> You don't even know what to do for PCT.
> 
> Why didn't you come ask questions here before ever starting your cycle.


----------

